# Profile Rebuild and Info Fields



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm planning on rebuilding the profile page to display some of our gaming info etc. It'll be a split down the middle where the profile pics are with the
picture on the right and the info on the left.

What could be included? The usual stuff is obvious.

Main 40k Army (Text Box)
Other 40k Armies
Main Warhammer Army (Text Box)
Other Warhammer Armies
Gaming Experience (Text Field)
Years in the Hobby


Anything else you can think of?

*EDIT*

Favourite Hobby Tool
Favourite Aspect of the Hobby


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Give us favourite Hobby tool (Mines The craft knife.), other game systems played and favourite thing about the hobby.

Class job.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heh good suggestion.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Favourite Terrain type, scenario, gametype (CoD or Standard), favourite colour palette, 40K/Fantasy model, army, etc.


----------



## dink666 (Mar 26, 2007)

most hated enemy


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Whether you are mainly a player or a painter/converter


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Best rank in a tourny?


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

most feared,and type of army?
most feared type of model to face?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

dink666 said:


> most hated enemy


Seconded. :twisted: 

How about a gaming catchphrase, something you're likely to utter in a game of warhammer. Ex: If I'm playing, the words "pansy @$$ eldar" are going to escape my lips at least once. However, it doesn't have to be explicit. Perhaps you're fond of yelling, "For the Emperor!" or "Waaagghh!!!" really loud when you game.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Are there any advances on this subject?

I'm working on the profile section tonight. So far the boxes areas i'm going to include are

Main 40k Army
Other 40k Armies
Most Feared 40k Army
Main Warhammer Army
Other Warhammer Armies
Most feared Warhammer Army
Years in the Hobby?
Favourite aspect of the hobby?
Best game / gaming experience


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Few quick suggestions in between 'work':wink:

- Battlecry
- Best game / gaming experience
- Favorite miniature
- Warhammer pipedream project
- Gaming style


----------



## Xurce (Oct 3, 2007)

Custom Chapter name maybe?

Maybe some sort of win/loss record as of whenever u get this up and running.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Are you a Gamer? Or, a Hobbyist?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added them all to the profile page now. You can edit them at

usercp>edit profile

The ones I went for are

Main 40k Army
Other 40k Armies
Most Feared 40k Army
Most Memorable Battle
Main Warhammer Army
Other Warhammer Armies

and finally 

Wargames Club.

I've added this one to the member list so we can see what groups we all belong to.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

When your games become a morale victory.


----------

